# Electric Weed Eater



## whchunter (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with electric weedeaters?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2012)

whchunter said:


> Anyone have any experience with electric weedeaters?



Yeah. Get a good gas weedeater.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 31, 2012)

What Sterlo said. Unless your yard is a postage stamp. I have yet to see a good one.


----------



## state159 (Apr 4, 2012)

Spray Roundup and forget a weedeater altogether.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Not enough power!*



whchunter said:


> Anyone have any experience with electric weedeaters?



$69 for a curved RYOBI.


----------



## ratlird (Sep 13, 2012)

Wokx 18v ion-battery trimmer edger. Comes with quick charge charger and works great.


----------

